# Website "Macro Art In Nature" Now Live.



## Michael Brown (Apr 26, 2010)

Just noticed that it has been right at 3 years since visiting, and I can see that things have not changed.  These forums are still some of the most active of all.  Lots of people, learning and creating.  Very cool!

Just wanted to let everyone know that the new website is now up and running.
"Macro Art In Nature"
Although there are a couple of things I would like to add to the site, there are now over 300 images within with plenty more still to come.
Feel free to stop on by if you like!

Thanks guys,
Michael


----------



## Overread (Apr 27, 2010)

Very interesting use of shallow depths of field to present the subjects, and I like that you appear to have managed to work in foreground blur as well as background blur as in this example here:
Red daylily - (hemerocallis)

Though I am wondering - especailly looking at a shot like this:
Nigella flower
how you go about achiving such a blurred background - it is all in camera or a combination of in camera and editing to achive the greater part of the final result?


----------



## Michael Brown (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for stopping by Overread!

With the "nigella" flower, it was just a matter of shooting with a wide open lens plus shooting right through existing foliage in the foreground.  
Just pick out a area where the flower is in the open, use selective focusing measures and choose the most important area to have some detail showing, and simply let the rest of the image to fall where it may, ... which will usually be a soft/blurred/diffused look.

Michael


----------

